# Rout-R-Lift ll



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I was just browsing through the Lee Valley Catalog and noticed they have the Jessem Rout-R-Lift ll for $155.00. That is a good price for that particular lift from what I have seen elsewhere. Considering it has above the table bit changes I am going to order one today rather than spending $350.00 for the Woodpeckers lift I really wanted. If I treated woodworking more than a hobby and part time work I would go with the Woodpeckers lift but the Jessem lift will work very well I think.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

well for a $195.00 difference i think i could adjust


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ken Bee, that sounds like a good deal. I'm not ready to buy a lift yet, heck, there are so many ideas and options
for a router table I still haven't formulated what kind of table I want to build.
I've been leaning toward a table saw extension but I can also see myself building a table.

Can you give me a link to the Lee Valley lift?

Bryan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

JessEm™ Rout-R-Lift II™ - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike said:


> JessEm™ Rout-R-Lift II™ - Lee Valley Tools


Thanks Mike, that looks good. I'll have to check out what Rigid router model I have to see if it'll fit.

Oh, on second thought, putting my rigid router in a lift would tie it up. I'll need to get another router.

Bryan


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> JessEm™ Rout-R-Lift II™ - Lee Valley Tools


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you already have a router to use in the lift it is a good deal. This model only handles the 3-1/2" diameter motors. If you have to buy a router and the lift you are better off going with the Triton TRA-001 router which works about the same as this lift but would give you 3-1/4 hp and under the table dust collection for less money. The Triton is shown in the Grizzly T10432 router table which is about $150 delivered. You can also just use the Grizzly T10432047 mounting plate in your table, cost is $13 plus shipping.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Thanks Mike, that looks good. I'll have to check out what Rigid router model I have to see if it'll fit.
> 
> Oh, on second thought, putting my rigid router in a lift would tie it up. I'll need to get another router.
> 
> Bryan


Like that's a bad thing!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

schnewj said:


> Like that's a bad thing!


I know what you mean, I always like to get new tools.
I like it maybe a little too much.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone have the under table dimensions for the Jessem with a Bosch 1617? I have an existing table I want to mount it in, however, there are some steel cross braces the I have to fight. I need clearance info to see if it will fit between what's there.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> If you already have a router to use in the lift it is a good deal. This model only handles the 3-1/2" diameter motors. If you have to buy a router and the lift you are better off going with the Triton TRA-001 router which works about the same as this lift but would give you 3-1/4 hp and under the table dust collection for less money. The Triton is shown in the Grizzly T10432 router table which is about $150 delivered. You can also just use the Grizzly T10432047 mounting plate in your table, cost is $13 plus shipping.


Hi Mike, I have 2 PC 892 Routers. One is in my table and the other is set up with a Jasper Circle cutter that has less than an hour on it since new that I plan on using in the lift. So I am all set as far as having a router for the lift. Plus I have 3 other routers that will work work with the lift. The kind of work I do really doesn't require a 3-1/4 HP motor to begin with so that is a waste of money. Actually I do 90% of my woodworking with my DeWalt 611 plunge router or the Ridgid Palm Router to cut dovetails and box joints with the PC Dovetail jig.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Ken, I should of addressed that to Bryan.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, if there is room in the table now for a 1617 to clear there shouldn't be a problem? Are your cross braces close to the 1617?


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Yes Ken, I should of addressed that to Bryan.


BTW Mike, That router table you spoke of from Grizzly is on sale for $130.00 right now.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Ken Bee said:


> BTW Mike, That router table you spoke of from Grizzly is on sale for $130.00 right now.


Yes, that + shipping and oversize fee is about $158 to me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

"About $150 delivered" is the average price members have reported. Grizzly ships from 3 warehouses so the price is good across the US.

The table has been on sale for $130 for about 4 years.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike said:


> Bob, if there is room in the table now for a 1617 to clear there shouldn't be a problem? Are your cross braces close to the 1617?


Mike, it is not in the table yet. Don't have it in a plate, trying to sort out which one I want. It is not a router table. I have 7" between two parallel steel tubes. Length is <>2'

I assume it will fit, however I don't know how much real estate the Jessem takes sideways.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Ken Bee said:


> I was just browsing through the Lee Valley Catalog and noticed they have the Jessem Rout-R-Lift ll for $155.00.


Wow! Thanks! I just ordered five of them!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike said:


> If you already have a router to use in the lift it is a good deal. This model only handles the 3-1/2" diameter motors. If you have to buy a router and the lift you are better off going with the Triton TRA-001 router which works about the same as this lift but would give you 3-1/4 hp and under the table dust collection for less money. The Triton is shown in the Grizzly T10432 router table which is about $150 delivered. You can also just use the Grizzly T10432047 mounting plate in your table, cost is $13 plus shipping.


Mike,

I haven't been able to find the Triton router TRA-001 with the table in the Grizzly catalog, at least I don't see the two paired up as you seem to mention. Maybe I am misunderstanding. I do see the table though at $129.95 plus $10.00 oversized. Can you give me a link? I'd like to save these suggestions to a file so when I'm ready to put it together I'll have a better chance of getting it right. That looks like a good combination of the three pieces and I do want to go with the higher HP.

Bryan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bryan, Grizzly does not sell the Triton, have to buy that elsewhere. I will look for a good deal on it or maybe another forum member already knows of one.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

@bryansong: You'll need ONE more router? R-i-i-i-ght. lol


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

The best price from vendors I know is this one from Rockler @ $249.99:

Triton TRA001 Dual-Mode 3-1/4 HP Plunge Router | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

I am not familar with Infinity, but they have it for about $10 less:

Triton 3-1/4 HP Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router. TRA001-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Roy Drake said:


> @bryansong: You'll need ONE more router? R-i-i-i-ght. lol


Yes! Alright I admit it, maybe more than ONE.

LBuzzy, thanks, I like Rockler.

Mike, thanks again.

Bryan


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Joe Jones said:


> Wow! Thanks! I just ordered five of them!


Thanks a lot. When I went to order one they were out until August and will probably be sold then at a higher price.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal from a good company. I have the Incra Mast-R-Lift II.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

One thing I've found out on Internet discussion forums is to buy what I wand BEFORE sharing the deal.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

@LBussy, right on that! 

By the way, the Rockler version of the Mast-R-Lift II (with the incra rings) is on "sale" right now. I put quotes around sale because it's only $30 off. Full boat but with free shipping and no sales tax is a better deal in my neck of the woods.

The rockler version is 8 1/4" X 11 3/4" (vs 9 1/4 x 11 3/4 like everyone else...). Nothing wrong with that, just different.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have finally given up on buying a router lift. I m going to build one based on a set of plans I ran across in an old Shop Notes magazine. I have all the parts needed to build it as of today at a cost of between $60.00 and $70.00 because some of the items needed like the plywood and hardwood I had laying around taking up space in my shop. All in all it could be built for less than $100.00 from start to finish. It appears simple enough providing you take your time and not screw up the measurements. Once I get it built I will post a pic on the forum which will be over a month because I am going on a 3 to 4 week visit with my Son and Daughter in Ohio within the next week or so. I usually drive but I have a Daughter that is a flight attendant with a major airline so I can fly free and also my health isn't the best for driving 3 or more days.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ken Bee said:


> I have finally given up on buying a router lift. I m going to build one based on a set of plans I ran across in an old Shop Notes magazine. I have all the parts needed to build it as of today at a cost of between $60.00 and $70.00 because some of the items needed like the plywood and hardwood I had laying around taking up space in my shop. All in all it could be built for less than $100.00 from start to finish. It appears simple enough providing you take your time and not screw up the measurements. Once I get it built I will post a pic on the forum which will be over a month because I am going on a 3 to 4 week visit with my Son and Daughter in Ohio within the next week or so. I usually drive but I have a Daughter that is a flight attendant with a major airline so I can fly free and also my health isn't the best for driving 3 or more days.


Ken considering how many lifts you need I'm really liking your idea of building your own . Don't know why I didn't think of that . I'm really liking your idea with the routers sliding to differant positions and am hoping this gets built . I think even three routers with your concept would be pretty cool


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Would love to see more ... When you get back of course. I'm turning into a plans hoarder.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Ken Bee said:


> Thanks a lot. When I went to order one they were out until August and will probably be sold then at a higher price.


The early bird ... :nerd:


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Ken Bee said:


> I m going to build one based on a set of plans I ran across in an old Shop Notes magazine.


Is it this one?

Router Jig: Router Lift | Woodsmith Plans


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

LBussy said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> Router Jig: Router Lift | Woodsmith Plans


Yes that is the one but that one you have to pay for the plans. It was featured in the 2012 January/February issue 121 copy of ShopNotes for free. Like I said it looks to be fairly simple once you get all the hardware together. I made a set of hardboard templates to layout and rout the clamping and base pieces so they would all be the same when it come time to glue them up. There is a little room for error but not much.

BTW, I will have my 'puter with me so I can monitor the forum and other sites each day.


----------

